# Retirement World Watching



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Since retiring in 2007.........it sure has been an interesting 6 years.

The big stock run up.......the housing crash........Great Recession.......Presidential elections........Televised court cases..........US debt limits.......

If it hasn't been anything else..........it's been entertaining to have first row seats to all the goings on.

I almost feel like I should be calling Wolf Blitzer..........Uncle Wolf.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

According to the latest Mercer study, Canada's CPP ranks number six in the world of state pension plans. Denmark, Netherlands, Australia, Sweden, Switzerland, followed by Canada.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I would have thought the US Social Security would rank higher. In benefits maybe.........but of course their pension "fund" is IOUs........


----------

